# boot camp / time machine et partitions deja existantes



## naywakfr (20 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

je me permets de venir vous embêter ici avant de plonger dans une réinstallation de mon système.
en quelques mots, j'ai actuellement snow leopard à jour, 4 partitions sur le dd interne, un disque dur qui archive tout ça via time machine.

je souhaite refaire ma machine à blanc pour cette fois installer une partition bootcamp.

le but est donc de faire la partition boot camp, puis de réinstaller en récupérant les données, comptes utilisateurs applications et données présents sur le dd time machine.
mon problème est que je ne sais pas comment les partitions vont être gérées, puisque avec l'ajout d'une partition bootcamp, l'apparence finale de mon dd sera forcément différente des partitions actuelles.

est ce que vous savez comment l'os gère une réinstallation timemachine quand les partitions de destination sont différentes en taille de celles que j'ai backups ?




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## bineuh (29 Septembre 2016)

Up je veux aussi faire un Boot Camp et timemachine ensuite sur ma nouvelle partition OS X, as-tu réussi ? Est-ce que quelqu'un à déjà réussi à faire un Time Machine sur un Boot Camp ?


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

@bineuh
Tu as bien vu la date du message qui date de 2011 ?

En ce moment c'est fou cette remontée de vieux messages. 

Et ce que tu veux faire avec Time Machine sur une partition n'est pas possible. Time Machine ne s'occupe que de faire des sauvegardes d'une version d'OS X et en aucun cas d'une version de Windows.

- sous macOS : on sauvegarde avec Time Machine dans un disque USB dédié, ou on fait un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner et ou SuperDuper!
- sous Windows : on sauvegarde avec Acronis True Image ou logiciel similaire et ou l'utilitaire intégré de Windows 
- sous macOS ou Windows : on peut aussi utiliser Winclone, mais chaque version est spécifique pour chaque OS


----------



## bineuh (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour et Merci pour ta réponse, 
en fait, actuellement je n'ai pas de Boot Camp. J'ai fais un time machine. 
J'aimerais effectué un Boot Camp et retrouver les infos que j'ai actuellement sur ma partie mac mais sur la partie mac "bootcampé". 

Est-ce que tu penses cela possible ?


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

bineuh a dit:


> en fait, actuellement je n'ai pas de Boot Camp


Donc pas encore de partition contenant une version de Windows


bineuh a dit:


> J'ai fais un time machine.


Time Machine ne sauvegarde que les données d'une partition macOS et pas autre chose, point.


bineuh a dit:


> J'aimerais effectué un Boot Camp et retrouver les infos que j'ai actuellement sur ma partie mac mais sur la partie mac "bootcampé".


Ca, ce n'est pas clair du tout. 

Ou alors, tu souhaites sous macOS et sous Windows, voir les mêmes fichiers indifféremment dans les deux systèmes ? Si oui, le mieux est d'avoir un disque dur USB formaté en exFAT qui permet de lire/écrire sans aucun problème, sans logiciel tiers, dans les deux systèmes.


----------



## bineuh (29 Septembre 2016)

Je te remercie pour ta rapidité de réponse. Je penses que j'ai du mal à m'exprimer je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible. 

Je n'ai pas encore de partie windows et je possède une sauvegarde time machine de mon mac. J'aimerais justement avoir une partie windows. Pour cela je compte avoir recours à un Boot Camp. 
Le seul problème est que je possède actuellement pas mal de donnée sur mon mac. J'aimerais les garder mais il me semble que lors d'un Boot Camp, le mac est re-initialisé. (à confirmer). 

Mon idée était donc de faire un boot camp et de remettre toutes les données de mon mac, sur la nouvelle version partition. 
Je ne sais pas si la sauvegarde est compatible avec la nouvelle partition vu que la taille à changé. 

Je veux juste ajouter une partie windows en gardant mes données actuels. 

J'espère que j'ai réussi à me faire comprendre. J'essayerais de me relire plusieurs fois la prochaine fois et je te remercie de ton aide. 

Amicalement, 

Bineuh.


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

bineuh a dit:


> Le seul problème est que je possède actuellement pas mal de donnée sur mon mac. J'aimerais les garder mais il me semble que lors d'un Boot Camp, le mac est re-initialisé. (à confirmer).


Ca devient plus clair maintenant. Déjà, avant de faire quoi que ce soit, tu mets à jour ta sauvegarde Time Machine.

On ne connait pas le modèle exact de ton Mac, taille écran, année, mémoire, taille disque dur et OS X en cours. Sur le Bureau, un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac te donnera toutes les informations.

Ensuite, il faut savoir que l'on ne peut pas installer n'importe quelle version de Windows dans une partition Boot Camp. On en saura plus quand tu auras donné les informations de ton Mac. Pour finir, et c'est très important, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné, faute de quoi une installation ne sera pas possible.


----------



## bineuh (29 Septembre 2016)

Je possède un macbook pro (13 pouces, mi-2012), Processeur 2,9 GHz Intel Core i7, 8go 1600Mhz DDR3, Intel HD Graphics 4000 sous OS X El Capitan 10.11.6. Il possède un écran non rétine et 750 Go SATA en ROM. 

Mon disque dur est actuellement partition (300 go pour mon time machine et 700 go pour mes médias) mais cela peut se remédier.  

J'avais l'intention d'installer windows 7, je connais pas trop les autres distributions de windows. Mais si il le faut, je peux installer windows 10.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

bineuh a dit:


> J'avais l'intention d'installer windows 7, je connais pas trop les autres distributions de windows. Mais si il le faut, je peux installer windows 10.


Ton modèle peut utiliser Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...voir la liste en bas de page. Il vaut mieux d'ailleurs, car Windows 7 est en fin de vie.

Ne pas oublier que Boot Camp ne préparera la partition temporaire en FAT32 devant recevoir Windows 10, que si le disque dur interne n'est pas partitionné, c'est impératif.


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2016)

Pour répondre aux questions initiales...
- La création d'une partition BootCamp par l'assistant BootCamp n'efface pas le disque interne du Mac et ne touche donc pas à MacOs X et à tes données (il reste prudent de faire une sauvegarde quand même)

- Une sauvegarde TimeMachine peut être restaurée, si besoin, sur un disque ou une partition d'un disque dont la taille diffère de celle du disque ou partition de disque qui avait été sauvegardée (sous réserve que la taille disponible soit suffisante pour tout restaurer bien sûr)


----------

